# Intepretation-Caloric Vestibular Test (92543)



## shamilton (Mar 29, 2010)

I need some help interpreting this code correctly. I have interpreted 92543, caloric vestibular test, each irrigation (binaural, bithermal stimunlation constitutes 4 tests), with recording, as only being able to report this code as 1 unit when the four irrigations are performed. My manager interprets this as being to report 4 units when the four irrigations occur. Help!!!


----------



## jthweatt (Mar 29, 2010)

Bill X 4 if done hot and cold for each ear.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## stellintx (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes this is x4 for this code.


----------



## Barbara A. Love (Apr 7, 2010)

*CPT code 92543*

I know that you bill the technical component per irrigation, e.g. hot/cold irrigation in each ear x4, but when the physician is interpreting the results, is it billed x1 or does he intrepret and report on each irrgation too?

Can anyone help me please?


----------

